# UK resident having to pay GP visit costs with EHIC



## dereko1969 (29 Apr 2011)

This is slightly complicated.

Friend who is Irish but has lived in Manchester for over a decade came home yesterday, this morning discovered he had a rash so went to Doctor, he didn't have his EHIC with him but explained that he was a UK resident home for a holiday.

He got his prescription for free but had to pay for his GP visit.

From reading here
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e.../health_services_and_visitors_to_ireland.html
I would have thought that the GP visit should be free unless the Doctor is not on the PCRS List.

If it should have been free would he be better just going straight back to the GP or apply through the HSE?


----------



## ridcully (29 Apr 2011)

BRitain and Ireland have an agreement whereby an ehic is not needed as long as you have proof of address, possibly because he did not go to hospital this is why he had to pay but anyway he needs to go to the NHS as they are liable for his healthcare not the HSE.


----------



## gm88 (29 Apr 2011)

He should have brought his NHS number with him.  That is how the GP fee is covered for the visit.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (30 Apr 2011)

From reading that Citizens Information page, the entitlement only applies to urgent or emergency treatment. Perhaps the GP thought your friend's rash didn't fall into this category.


----------

